# Another ignorant question...



## riotgrrrl (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok so I know that "typically" pit types arent "good watchdogs" but what I am wondering if there are certain bloodlines that have more of drive towards protection work. 
I am a single mom and my other dogs are by no means socially prepared to be helpful in this area. The chi-pom is the best I have as far as being protective. My mastiff and my dane are very submissive and were abused rescues so they are not really an option in this area.
While my pom and my chi-pom will let me know when someone is around they arent exactly capable...together they weigh 10lbs. :roll: .....
I just got Chevy x-mas eve so she is only 7 weeks old but she is very "bully" already. She has a massive head and jaw muscles and she already enjoys hanging from her rope toys. Which is one of the tests they used to determine drive for bite work. 
I used to train dogs with several police officers from the local force and I was wondering how she would do if I put her through some of the training and tests. I by no means want a killer pit but would feel better knowing that she wasnt going to run with her tail between her legs if someone tried coming in my house while I was sleeping or something like that. (the mastiff and dane do that now when the neighbors come for dinner) 
Again I am not trying to turn her to a "gaurd" dog but more like a well trained family member that has the knowledge to "protect" her family should the need ever arise. 
She is out of watchdog and chaos lines which I believe someone told me make her more "bully" than game dog. I dont know that it matters. I know that a working dog is a happy dog and I really just dont how to do much else as far as work goes...I have never shown or done pulling etc...
I will stop rambling now...any suggestions or ideas would be great.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Training APBT/Bullies as guard dogs/protection dogs is a sort of contraversial. I personally believe schutzhund is a great tool to teach obediance and a great way to bond with your dogs. Bite work is a personal Choice. Sydney on this forum does schutzhund with her dog and I think its fantastic.

HOWEVER, the problem become if someone does come into your house and gets bit, it will be another pit bull attack in the headlines, regardless of if he was protecting you or not...the press will make a big deal about the breed of dog since that is what they do. 

Most of the time to Pits/Bullies reputation, even though it is untrue, is enough to disuade people from breaking into your house. If you want to start showing/pulling go the UKC and ADBA sites and find a show near you and just go and watch and talk to people, usually people are more than willing to chat about something they are passionate about.

And yes new Watchdog and Choas are american bully lines...not pit bulls and not game there used be a sticky explaining them all but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

guarding you will come naturally to some dogs, they love their master. but you always need to socialize your new pitpup because you dont want it to bite people for being too close to you or entering your home . that will be the downfall.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i am going to be starting kenya in SHutz training this month, and then she starts her police k9 training at 1yr. u can teach the dog a job, and will do it. but like *sleipner* said in the case that there be an actuall intruder the dogs will sense it and im sure ur pitty will take means into his own paws.  but BBB is right, itsw just another headline.

i say put ur dog thru some formal training, wether it be shutz, or what u do to train police k9s,and bond with ur pooch. ur bond will put ur dog in protect mode before any kind of training in my opinion.

also, u should try working with ur mastiff and dane and get their confidence up.. i have never rescued a dog, but i have read with a lot of time, and love, u can build their confidence back up so they at least wont coward when ur neighbors come over.

good luck!


----------



## riotgrrrl (Dec 27, 2008)

i am hoping that i wouldnt have an intruder but in my neighborhood you never know...the problem i see is that people see me go in and out of my home every day with no other adults...just me and the kids. i have worked with the other 2 dogs a lot and they are getting much better. i dont want to do any bite work with them as i can totally see them being fear biters...


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

riotgrrrl said:


> Ok so I know that "typically" pit types arent "good watchdogs" but what I am wondering if there are certain bloodlines that have more of drive towards protection work.
> I am a single mom and my other dogs are by no means socially prepared to be helpful in this area. The chi-pom is the best I have as far as being protective. My mastiff and my dane are very submissive and were abused rescues so they are not really an option in this area.
> While my pom and my chi-pom will let me know when someone is around they arent exactly capable...together they weigh 10lbs. :roll: .....
> I just got Chevy x-mas eve so she is only 7 weeks old but she is very "bully" already. She has a massive head and jaw muscles and she already enjoys hanging from her rope toys. Which is one of the tests they used to determine drive for bite work.
> ...


a dog trained for protection does not have to be a mean dog by nature.i have known some military working dogs that were very friendly and playfull when not on the "job".forget the "headlines" strangers and intruders have no reason to be in your home


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm on the fence on this issue and have been for a long time and here's a good example of why.
We have a couple people here actively involved in the training you are thinking about. They share pics of their dogs doing bitework on this public forum whereby any random guest can stumble uppon a pic of a pitbull hitting a sleeve.
To us informed people the concept of a properly trained protection "pitbull" is just another activity but to people who don't understand they see people training their pitbull to attack. I don't think that in general it's a good idea for the breed as a whole. I do understand that there are certain circumstances though..


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> I'm on the fence on this issue and have been for a long time and here's a good example of why.
> We have a couple people here actively involved in the training you are thinking about. They share pics of their dogs doing bitework on this public forum whereby any random guest can stumble uppon a pic of a pitbull hitting a sleeve.
> To us informed people the concept of a properly trained protection "pitbull" is just another activity but to people who don't understand they see people training their pitbull to attack. I don't think that in general it's a good idea for the breed as a whole. I do understand that there are certain circumstances though..


Exacto. Get a Doberman eh? I love Sch. as a sport, but I strongly discourage people using PBs and the like for home protectors. I feel that we need to try and keep the image as positive as possible,(What are your visitor's going to think when she comes barreling at them with her newly trained "courage"?. Do the pit a favor and don't make her fight your battles for you. Get a home alarm, a personal handgun, or one of the many other home safety alternatives. Or hey, if you really want a gaurd dog, check out the Caucasian Ovcharka! Amazingly scary animals...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Indica said:


> Exacto. Get a Doberman eh? I love Sch. as a sport, but I strongly discourage people using PBs and the like for home protectors. I feel that we need to try and keep the image as positive as possible,(What are your visitor's going to think when she comes barreling at them with her newly trained "courage"?. Do the pit a favor and don't make her fight your battles for you. Get a home alarm, a personal handgun, or one of the many other home safety alternatives. Or hey, if you really want a gaurd dog, check out the Caucasian Ovcharka! Amazingly scary animals...


Exactly! Doberman, GSD......Or my personal favorite, Mr Louisvile Slugger..
IMHO the last thing this type of dog needs is more fuel for the fire. Sorry everyone, I'm just a simple minded man who sees things for what they are..


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought being protective of their territory and of their family came naturally to all dogs,though I know there are better breeds for protection,don't all dogs bark at strange noises at night?My puppy is almost 6 mnths old and he has a husky bark and does bark whenever he hears noises outside,I would guess that thieves avoid homes where they hear dogs,just their bark alone would discourage them because the element of surprise is gone,you'd think.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah but most will say that a pit who's properly trained to gaurd is a much better/safer dog to have which is true.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll have to admit that when I was getting a larger breed dog it was because My husband works nights and the kids and I are home alone. I wanted to get a breed that would keep people from thinking of breaking in just by looking at it. I never wanted her to attack. 

My Zoe is a sweet and friendly girl to anyone who comes to our house. Given she does need to lick you till your soaking wet but harmless. Zoe has a big bark and I think that works for me...Plus if anyone breaks in they have to deal with my attack shih tzu...LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I'll have to admit that when I was getting a larger breed dog it was because My husband works nights and the kids and I are home alone. I wanted to get a breed that would keep people from thinking of breaking in just by looking at it. I never wanted her to attack.
> 
> My Zoe is a sweet and friendly girl to anyone who comes to our house. Given she does need to lick you till your soaking wet but harmless. Zoe has a big bark and I think that works for me...Plus if anyone breaks in they have to deal with my attack shih tzu...LOL


Yeah see that's all it takes. Just the thought and sight of a pitbull is enough to keep people at bay and in the event that you actually need help your pit will most likely have no problem protecting you..


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

riotgrrrl said:


> Ok so I know that "typically" pit types arent "good watchdogs" but what I am wondering if there are certain bloodlines that have more of drive towards protection work.
> I am a single mom and my other dogs are by no means socially prepared to be helpful in this area. The chi-pom is the best I have as far as being protective. My mastiff and my dane are very submissive and were abused rescues so they are not really an option in this area.
> While my pom and my chi-pom will let me know when someone is around they arent exactly capable...together they weigh 10lbs. :roll: .....
> I just got Chevy x-mas eve so she is only 7 weeks old but she is very "bully" already. She has a massive head and jaw muscles and she already enjoys hanging from her rope toys. Which is one of the tests they used to determine drive for bite work.
> ...


as someone was saying earlier they have two dif. types of 'watchdog' i have the old school, which i belive has more game. the newer watchdog has more of a bully look, (if i'm not mistaken) this breed does have an uncanny way of 'just knowing' when to step up, but in the same aspect they could do just the opposite and run. i am a mother with 4 children who is home alone 5 nites outta the week, just me and the kids, i will say kolby makes us feel so safe. (even tho i know the chicken he really is! lol) one good thing about the breed where i live is alot of ppl are uneducated (whic isn't really good...but..in this instance) they see a 'pit' and they dont want to go in the yard, next to the yard, nothing..they stay clear. so if it means, some low life is uneducated and is to afraid to come in my yard or home b/c i have a 'pit' then so be it. as long as they dont know he's an over sized lap dog it's fine with me! if you get my drift. there are some ppl on here that do schz. training with their dog i think syd is one of them, and if i'm not mistaken Lil' locz does PD or is going to be doing PD training with her pup. i personally think it is better to have a trained mind for your pup. this is one of those things that some agree and some disagree, i think it's up to you. this breed has the smarts and muscle there is no denying that. but if you want something for just protection i would go with a GSD or something along those lines. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Exactly! Doberman, GSD......Or my personal favorite, Mr Louisvile Slugger..
> IMHO the last thing this type of dog needs is more fuel for the fire. Sorry everyone, I'm just a simple minded man who sees things for what they are..


i second that one eric! or even more of an old faithful ruger .45! forget the dog and watch out for mama!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, Nevermind the dog, beware of owner..


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

wow you have 4 dogs already and want more thats amazing .,,,


----------

